# ladder rack / tonneau cover



## Tom M

Anyone find a way to still have a tonneau cover and ladder racks?
I need a rack set up like system one or something removable but I cant stand the thought of losing the ability to stay dry in the bed.

I've been consider a back/safety rack in front then removable type moonlighter pieces in the rear because the support sleeves fit under the cover but I dont know if the set up can handle a couple of poles & a scaffold.


----------



## Unger.const

Take a look at diamond back brand cover I got one last spring and love it. I did not do a lumber rack however. They do have a rack that works with it not sure if it there brand or not.

And you can stack like some 3/4 of a tone on top also lock it up tight from crack heads.


----------



## CarrPainting

I put a back rack on my ranger and had my tonnuea cover on there as well. You can get the cover cut at just about any seem tress for like $20. That's what I did


----------



## Unger.const

Here is a picture of mine when I had got a ton of pellets. Half under and the other half on top


----------



## jlsconstruction

Look into a rack that goes over a cap. They are wider then the bed. Pretty sure that would do it for you.


----------



## loneframer

Trac-Rac offers a tonneau cover that still allows the use of their removable racks. They offer a nice variety of add ons too. I have pretty much every option but the cover.:laughing:


----------



## jlsconstruction

loneframer said:


> Trac-Rac offers a tonneau cover that still allows the use of their removable racks. They offer a nice variety of add ons too. I have pretty much every option but the cover.:laughing:


Would you recommend Trac-rack. I've been shopping. I have a system one but I'm not to happy with it.


----------



## Calidecks

The problem with a combo set up with a rack and cover is the rack is only really good for ladders and light loads. With a structural rack like Rack-It where it has the full length angle iron on the bed rails, I can haul 1800 pounds on my racks. I would carry more but Im afraid the bed rails will crush.


----------



## loneframer

jlsconstruction said:


> Would you recommend Trac-rack. I've been shopping. I have a system one but I'm not to happy with it.


I bought a basic trac-rac setup and am thrilled with it....so muchso that I bought another set used with the toolbox, sliding cargo restraint, over cab cantilevers, locking knobs and anchor cleats.:whistling

I like the fact that I can add or subtract racks and slide them around as needed.

I have hauled my pump jack poles, pics and ladders with no problem and they are very stable. Very little movement at highway speeds with 24' poles and 28' pic up there, along with shorter pics and ladders.

Toolbox comes out easily for hauling payload, racks on and off in a jiffy.

I shot a quick video of my son and I installing the racks. It was the first time he ever set them on with me.


----------



## jlsconstruction

loneframer said:


> I bought a basic trac-rac setup and am thrilled with it....so muchso that I bought another set used with the toolbox, sliding cargo restraint, over cab cantilevers, locking knobs and anchor cleats.:whistling
> 
> I like the fact that I can add or subtract racks and slide them around as needed.
> 
> I have hauled my pump jack poles, pics and ladders with no problem and they are very stable. Very little movement at highway speeds with 24' poles and 28' pic up there, along with shorter pics and ladders.
> 
> Toolbox comes out easily for hauling payload, racks on and off in a jiffy.
> 
> I shot a quick video of my son and I installing the racks. It was the first time he ever set them on with me. <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yvEhUZGAEFM">YouTube Link</a>


Maybe I'll part ways with the system one when work picks up in the spring.


----------



## jhark123

What issues have you had with the system one?

I am looking at getting a rack in the near future.


----------



## jlsconstruction

jhark123 said:


> What issues have you had with the system one?
> 
> I am looking at getting a rack in the near future.


It falls apart all the time. I do like some of the features. But I'm constantly tightening the nuts. And if I don't catch that they are loose they fall off. And those little bugers are expensive (stainless self locking). It's a half way good rack for ladders. But not for a bunch of wet pt 2x10s IMO


----------



## Tom M

jlsconstruction said:


> Look into a rack that goes over a cap. They are wider then the bed. Pretty sure that would do it for you.


Thought about that but it looks goofy.


----------



## Tom M

jlsconstruction said:


> It falls apart all the time. I do like some of the features. But I'm constantly tightening the nuts. And if I don't catch that they are loose they fall off. And those little bugers are expensive (stainless self locking). It's a half way good rack for ladders. But not for a bunch of wet pt 2x10s IMO


I have still not addressed the issue of a ladder rack. And the system one was the front runner. I can get by with ladders but not a scaffold or pole. I havent needed any and because its winter I am using the Tonneau. I keep telling myself to stop sweating the cover and get the dam rack already but it is a trade off. 

I see Lone supports the Trac rac and they have something but for a cover so I may look into.

One thing I also thought about was a Safety rack(like backrack) and a removable rear set up that can mount under the tonneau. If I were siding everyday I like I used to then it would be a no brainer.


----------



## Cole82

I have the trac-rac as well and like it a lot. I did have to add loctite to the bolts. They kept coming loose. It's a lot sturdier than you would think for just uprights. It doesn't move at all.

Cole


----------



## Morning Wood

I have been running the system one rack for at least 13 years. I switched all the nuts to lock nuts and doubled up the nuts that attach the longitudinal pieces to the top leg pieces. I've had 1k loads on them and never had a problem. I like the cantilever piece that protects the truck roof. It is much stiffer than the trac rack cantilever. Putting pumps and picks on the rack really adds alot of leverage to the rack. On my old truck I had the system one rack and a pace Edwards jack rabbit cover. I had to special order the cover and it wasn't perfect but kept the bed fairly dry.


----------



## elementbldrs

Tom M said:


> Thought about that but it looks goofy.


I have the rack-it brand lumber rack designed to go over camper shell. For general construction and carpentry, really feel this is the workhorse. 

I'm not running a shell right now, but it gives the best of both worlds if you're in a wet climate. Theft for that matter too.

I have had my rack so loaded down it was bordering on scary, but the rack is solid. Looks good too.

Up here in the PNW everyone has different styles of racks, most of them pretty janky. I have always felt the rack-its set the standard. Getting one in combination with a shell is really a nice way to go.


----------



## CarrPainting

I dunno, 2" square stock is pretty strong! If you do go with a traditional backrack remember, you will need to modify the brackets like I did... Also don't make my mistake... The U channel on the passenger side is in the wrong position but it works so I left it. Now, mine isn't for work.. But the same idea applies


----------



## thezoo

What don't you like about system one? It's what I use and I got a diamondback cover. Hate the fact that I can't use them together. 
Diamondback has a backrack window protector.

lowes carries tracrack, it's a great system but it doesn't come with tracks, just the uprights. I've been watching craigslist for a used setup w/ rails.

*edit*
Ah I see...never had an issue w/ loose bolts.

Diamondback w/ it's backrack sounds like a decent solution...


----------



## Shellbuilder

System One


----------

